# Fastest Guitarists Lists.



## Excalibur (Jan 6, 2009)

For those who haven't seen it, I've combined both Freepower off Ultimate-Guitar.com's and Willjay's from the Petrucci and MAB forums fastest guitarist lists, for those who are curious about their favorite players overall speed and alternate picking speed 

The first part is from Willjay, and he's spent alot of hours compiling and clocking these speeds, so be gracious 

I often get asked for an actual list of results from my NPS Clocking Project for alternate picking, so today i've typed out a list of my results from clocking over 50 of the fastest known guitarists.

I've split them into groups of speed, just to make it a bit easier to read.

As you'll see, there are several people that are around the same speed, though i have made noteable comments for a lot of them, because as is obvious to me now, they aren't all necessarily on the same level of picking skill JUST because they pick at the same speed, there are other factors involved also (eg. level of accuracy, difficulty of shapes/patterns involved).

I've also seperated the "Spasmic Arm Vibration" picking, from the normal picking. You may notice that Rusty Cooley is in both lists, that is because he changes how he picks after a certain speed (from controlled picking, to arm vibration picking).

This is the only list of it's kind i've seen anywhere on the net that is fully scientific, where i can back up every single speed claim with audio evidence in the form of 1 second clips that i have created for each artist, and clocked them myself.

Anyway.... here ya go : 




*- Shawn Lane - 18 nps*

*- Danny Joe Carter - 17 nps* (not note for note accurate/coordinated at that speed)
*- Todd Duane - 16.5 - 17 nps* (very accurate)
*- Marcus Paus - 16 -17 nps* (inaccurate, tremelo picking)
*- Rusty Cooley - 16 nps*
*- John McLaughlin - 16 nps* (very accurate....on acoustic!!!!!)
*- Michael Angelo Batio - 16 nps* (very accurate)
*- Joel Rivard - 16 nps* (very accurate)
*- Tony Macalpine - 16 nps* (very accurate)
*- Guthrie Govan - 16 nps*
*- Rick Graham - 16 nps*
*- Theodore Ziras - 16 nps* (alternate picks accurate up to around 16 nps, after that he starts to switch to missing out pickstrokes/economy picking)
*- Chris Impellitteri - 16 nps* (16 nps in his early years.....these days more around 14-15 nps)

*- Conrad Simon - 15 nps* (very accurate)
*- John Petrucci - 15 nps* (can be very accurate when not simply "tremelo picking")
*- Yngwie Malmsteen - 15 nps*
*- Paul Gilbert - 15 nps* (very accurate)
*- Al Di Meola - 15 nps* (very accurate)
*- Jorge Strunz - 15 nps* (very accurate)
*- Jason Becker - 15 nps* (can be very accurate)
*- Vinnie Moore - 15 nps* (very accurate)
*- John Norum - 15 nps*
*- Michael Romeo - 15 nps*
*- Ron Thal - 15 nps*
*- Jeremy Barnes - 15 nps*
*- John Sykes - 15 nps*
*- Mario Parga - 15 nps* (not very accurate, mostly tremelo picking)

*- Paco DeLucia - 14 -15 nps*
*- Kee Marcello - 14 nps* (very accurate)
*- Milan Polak - 14 nps*
*- Bob Zabek - 14 nps*
*- Matthew Mills - 14 nps*
*- Nuno Bettencourt - 14 nps*
*- George Bellas - 14 nps*
*- Stephan Forte - 14 nps*
*- Toshi Iseda - 14 nps*
*- Mark Tremonti - 14 nps*
*- German Schauss - 14 nps* (quite inaccurate)

*- Buckethead - 13.5 nps*
*- Jeff Loomis - 13.5 nps*
*- Tony Smotherman - 13 nps*
*- Steve Vai - 13 -14 nps* (mostly around 13 nps)
*- Neil Zaza - 13 nps* (i'm sure he can pick quicker than this... i just don't have many good quality recordings)
*- Joe Stump - 13 nps* (though he does gain more speed with certain runs by economy picking)
*- Greg Howe - 13 nps*
*- Steve Morse - 13 nps*
*- Randy Rhoads - 13 nps*
*- Zakk Wylde - 13 nps*
*- The Great Kat - 13 nps* (...of very inaccurate tremelo picking on 1 string)
*- Joey Taffola - 12 nps* (very accurate)





Here are some speeds i've clocked for people using `Spasmic Arm Vibration" picking : 

*- Odracir (Michael Angelo forum) - 27 - 28 nps* (Spasmic arm vibration picking on 1 note)
*- Shredmikael (John Petrucci forum) - 20 nps* (Spasmic arm vibration "tremelo" picking; is 16 years old)
*- Tiago Della Vega - 18 - 20 nps* (picks up to this speed with spasmic arm vibrations, left and right hands never match up, and often fingers more notes than he picks)
*- Francesco Fareri - 18 nps* (...of uncoordinated, inaccurate, arm vibration picking on 1 string)
*- Rusty Cooley - 16.5 - 17 nps* (up to this speed when using the vibrating arm picking method, which loses some accuracy)



Hope this helps a bit!






This is Freepower's list, he's also put in alot of time into it, but it's more of a community effort, so if Shred pops his head around these parts again, be sure to thank him as well 

*Francesco Fareri* sweeps 3 beats of an Am arpeggio at *33nps* every chorus of &#8220;suspension&#8221;, and the tab was available off his official site. 12 notes to the beat at 165bpm.

*Michael Angelo Batio* sweeps a few arpeggios in No Boundaries (2:01-2:05) using septuplets at 200, which is *23.3 nps*

*Michael Romeo* taps 32nds @ 172 in this video, so that's *22.93nps* - thanks ZylitoL!

*Jason Becker* - In Paganini's 5th, at around 1 minute 40 secondish, in Jason plays 10 notes in .451 seconds, which comes to *22.17 nps*, so the 21.3 that the powertab supposes is pretty accurate.(eco picked) I am getting Becker hitting anywhere from 8 to 12 notes in around .5 seconds, so the sweep claim made earlier of around *19-22 nps* is accurate. (sweeps)

*Steve Vai - 21.6* - the riddle, legato and tapping.

*Paul Gilbert* on "snakebite" - sextuplets at 205, we have ourselves *20.5nps*!

*Shawn Lane* has definitely picked his trademark diminished string skips at *19.5nps* (8 notes alternate picked, one economy picked.



). Also he preforms a 6 and a 9 in 0.735s on Power Licks, which is *20.4nps*.

*Guthrie Govan* - Tapping in Fives as performed for Blues Jam Tracks, 32 notes at 152 BPM for *20.267nps.*

*Allan Holdsworth* has the greatest legato technique in the world, but I've been hard pressed to find a run that shows off his sheer speed. I've found a lick in "Heavy Machinery" thats sextuplets at 200bpm (*20nps*), string skipped and stretchy! This doesn't illustrate his flexibility or imagination, however, and I strongly recommend you go and listen to some of this man's playing immediately.

TheShred201 - Quote:
*20 NPS* for a diminished, 3-note-per-string, string skipping legato lick in the song Outworld by Outworld (*Rusty Cooley*). The 20 nps makes sense since it's 32nds at somewhere around 150 BPM, possibly a little over that I believe. It lasts for well over a second too... 
Most of his alternate picking licks are around *16nps*


*Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal* clocks in at *19.8nps* during &#8220;I can&#8217;t play the blues&#8221; , doing some stretchy tapping nonsense.

Evil_Empire24-7 submitted this un- *George Lynch *- Wicked Sensations *19.8 NPS *from total guitar magazine 2001. (No info on technique used, or bar, etc)

*John Petrucci* sweeps *19.4nps* on the song &#8220;Curve&#8221;, and pretty much all his Dream Theatre picking solos are around *14/15nps*, so please don&#8217;t ask about them. 

*Frank Gambale* has hit *19.3 nps* on 6.8 Shaker.

ZylitoL -*Marty Friedman* in Concerto - Five 32nd sweeps at 140bpm @ bar 152 according to my GP file. That's *18.7nps*.

*Yngwie Malmsteen* on blitzkreig (32nds at 140) - *18.6* alt picked.

*John 5* -In Perineum, the song with Steve Vai, John 5 hits a nice 32nds @ 138 bpm = *18.4 nps *

*Joe Satriani* plays 32nd note 5's at 110bpm in the solo in Ice 9 (left hand legato) , which is *18.3nps.* 

*Buckethead* - *16nps* on a lesson vid. Alt picking - and *17.8 nps* on a tapping thing on jump man. Those are the only accurate speeds I can find.
Also - 
Originally Posted by TheShred201
If the tempo's are correct in the GP on this site of Buckethead Lesson 3, he hits *17.33nps* alt picking and later sweeping (32's at 130).

gimme_fuel_89 - *James Root* from Slipknot plays consistent 5s at 200bpm on the first solo of "Welcome", which is *16.6nps*.

Prophet of Page- I clocked *Eric Johnson* earlier, he hits an EXCEPTIONALLY clean *15nps* on a repeated pentatonic (2 notes per string) lick, all picked on "Ah Via Musicom", maintained for several seconds.

*Tony Macalpine* plays 8th note triplets at 300bpm on &#8220;hundreds of thousands&#8221;. (*15nps*)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Philmore222*
_ Andy LaRocque plays some alt. picked sextuplets for a full bar in the second solo of Black Horsemen by King Diamond, at 150bpm. What is that, 15 NPS or something?_

Yes it is, actually.* Andy LaRocque, 15nps*.



*Al DiMeola's* NPS on Mediterranean Sundance on the &#8220;Friday Night In San Francisco&#8221; album smoothly flies along at a superclean *14nps.


I hope all of this information helps you all, and satisfies your appetites.

Enjoy 
*


----------



## silentrage (Jan 6, 2009)

Every 14 year old on youtube needs to STFU and read this shit up so they can stop their incessant little whiny arguements on who's the _fastest_.

If only you could measure taste like you can speed. 

awesome info btw, now spam this everywhere.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 6, 2009)

Good Lord....that's all fast.


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen bits of that before. It's very interesting from a stats view, also it seems very objective which is nice. It is frighteningly fast. I know myself that I will never have the discipline to nail phrases or techniques to close to those speeds.


----------



## ambrosius (Jan 6, 2009)

Some of those really surprise me. Figured Paul Guilbert would be further up. Shawn Lane doesn't surprise me being at the top.



Got curious and clocked myself on a scale run at 13nps. Anything over that is sloptastic for my fingers.


----------



## tequila_sauer (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm very curious to see where Dallas Toler Wade fits in here. Roddy once said Dallas was one of only two people he'd ever seen locked at 250bpm.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow that must have been a huge bitch to compile. 

Nice work


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 6, 2009)

I was given a recent issue of Guitar World for Xmas that contained a "fastest guitarists" list and I was surprised at how comprehensive it was. Some of the guys that made the list weren't strictly speaking the fastest, but there were sections for jazz players, country players, 50's rock guys, even a "where are they now?" section with guys like "Maestro" Alex Gregory. Usually those things are written for the sole purpose of being contraversional, but it was a genuinely good article and probably the first one I'd actually give GW credit for. 

...anyway, I brought it up because it included Willjay's list from the MAB forums and a rundown of how it was calculated, maybe I'll scan it later


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 6, 2009)

Very interesting stuff, thanks for taking the time to do it


----------



## Harry (Jan 6, 2009)

Shawn Lane, what a god.
He was tasteful as hell too, even with his insane chops.

I wish I had that kind of alternate picking chops. On a good day I can get 16th notes at 210 bpm.
Unfortunately, I barely have good alternate picking days, and usually I peak at around 11 notes per second for clean alternate picked player.
I can get 16th note triplets at 155 bpm in legato, pretty clean too, so I'm happy about that.
My sweep picking, tops out at about 9 notes per second played clean


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 6, 2009)

tequila_sauer said:


> I'm very curious to see where Dallas Toler Wade fits in here. Roddy once said Dallas was one of only two people he'd ever seen locked at 250bpm.




Considering Nile, it was probably tremolo picking on some kinda of pattern. Still pretty fast, though.


----------



## Tybanez (Jan 6, 2009)

Very interesting list. That must have been a bitch to compile. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## dream-thief (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work. 

I'm kind of wondering what category one had to fit to be included in that list.

If only we could get an auto-Pm thing on youtube etc. that sent that to every whiny comment-er on videos saying "lol this guy sucks, X guy is soooo much better lol"


----------



## Anthony (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome list. Check out All shall Perish's "Never Again". Chris Storey should be on this list, he's a student of Rusty.

Also, check out CooleyJr on this board. He hits around 22 nps with the spastic arm vibration.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...iques/59985-cooleyjr-aprreciation-thread.html


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2009)

nice and thanks


----------



## voiceguitar (Jan 7, 2009)

GREAT THREAD! thanks! I know some of you are not fond of this name... but i wonder what marshall harrison is capable of??


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 7, 2009)

PM me your requests, and I'll ask Willjay to get working on them, feel free to rep me too, everybody needs an incentive 

I think Marshall Harrison can reach about 15-17 with a mix of economy and hybrid, Willjay probably wouldn't check him because he's not alternate picking, but I'll see what UG can do then 

Warning: Shameless plug alert coming up 

I've just uploaded 23,000 tabs, of various lessons and songs for you all to enjoy.

They're in the GP Format, with the majority of them in GP3.

Now, if you don't have Guitar Pro, I've got a solution to that.

Download :: TuxGuitar < TuxGuitar is the free equivalent of GuitarPro/Powertab.

I hope you all enjoy this, and I hope you had as much fun using them as I did uploading them 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D1361SJS

^ That's for all you people who want to do some woodshedding


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's the thing... Shawn Lane played incredibly hard verticle patterns and voicings, not just 3 note per string bursts. You could knock about everyone on that list down at least 1-2 nps trying to play Shawns lines.


----------



## S-O (Jan 7, 2009)

I know I can hang up there with at 16 with strict alt picking, but I know I am nowhere as perfect and clean as gods like Todd Duane and Shawn Lane, but it is by no means pure slop, but i use directional picking (similar to economy picking, but not planned out like Frank Gambale's, though he is awesome, see guys like George Bellas or Tom Hess to directional picking) and I can squeeze out a few more nps, but those are over practiced sequences and such.

I wish I was as good as Shawn Lane though


----------



## Stephen (Jan 7, 2009)

I've noticed i can get to about 17nps alternate picking when trying to be as fast as i can but I'm not really into the whole speed competition sort of thing haha, Not like i practice to be fast. I'm only as fast as i need to be to be comfortable to play my own music.

I still don't understand what the fascination is with trying to be faster than everyone. And no I'm not against fast playing as long as it sounds effective and musical.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jan 8, 2009)

While this reinforces Paul Gilbert's views on Shawn Lane ("the most terrifying guy of all time!!"), I think still think nps is a fairly useless statistic. How impressive the speed is totally depends on what you're playing (e.g. huge stretches with string skipping vs. close chromatics gorupings on adjacent strings), an tbh I care more about how cool a lick sounds regardless of the player's twitchy nervous system. Dont get me wrong, I love shred, and Im a huge fan of most of the guys in that list, but I just dont think people should be concerned with exact statistics!!


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm faster than all of those guys. I can play stairway to heaven...almost


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 8, 2009)

After a bit of a warm up I am fairly comfortable playing 255bpm 16ths for quite a long time. 
I dont use any weird techniques or anything, I have just worked on my alternate picking for a few years. 

The thing is, I think clocking a guitarists 1 second max is pretty pointless. I know I would rather be able to play 15 notes a second for 5 minutes than 19 notes a second for 1. 


The guy from Decrepit Birth is a very good alternate picker too, perhaps he should be up on the list...


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 8, 2009)

For all of you claiming to pick so and so. send me a clip and I'll get it analyzed, same with the rest of the players.

Also, Willjay has audiofiles of the various licks he measured their speed with, and the Shawn Lane ones were the most complicated lines, along with the Guthrie and MacAlpine ones.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 8, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> For all of you claiming to pick so and so. send me a clip and I'll get it analyzed, same with the rest of the players.
> 
> Also, Willjay has audiofiles of the various licks he measured their speed with, and the Shawn Lane ones were the most complicated lines, along with the Guthrie and MacAlpine ones.



This isnt my fastest or best playing but I think the alternate picking part at 0.24 is pretty fast. 

YouTube - Dean Shredder Search!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> After a bit of a warm up I am fairly comfortable playing 255bpm 16ths for quite a long time.
> I dont use any weird techniques or anything, I have just worked on my alternate picking for a few years.
> 
> The thing is, I think clocking a guitarists 1 second max is pretty pointless. I know I would rather be able to play 15 notes a second for 5 minutes than 19 notes a second for 1.
> ...



Oh yeah, you too.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Oh yeah, you too.



I think a lot of death metal guitarists are more than capable of playing 17+ notes a second.


----------



## dougsteele (Jan 8, 2009)

I gotta say, anything faster than Gilbert is just silly. That's like wanting a penile implant for a 16 inch cock.

What the fuck do I know? I love the speed!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 8, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> I think a lot of death metal guitarists are more than capable of playing 17+ notes a second.



A shit load are really, that's why these lists are useless nowadays. Technique just gets better every generation. This would be a cool list to see 10 years ago I think, but now it would just get way to long.

Even then, you'd still be pretty far up.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 8, 2009)

Anthony said:


> A shit load are really, that's why these lists are useless nowadays. Technique just gets better every generation. This would be a cool list to see 10 years ago I think, but now it would just get way to long.
> 
> Even then, you'd still be pretty far up.



I agree, these things are pretty pointless. 

A better idea would be to write a sequence and get everyone to play it at their top speed for 30 seconds without any mistakes.

This would at least level out the playing field.


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay, maybe this video is fake, but I don't have a clue, if you look at the guy in the background when he's doing 320 his piece of paper keeps falling over, and it doesn't look sped up. Maybe this has already been shown as a fake or whatever... But...



Also, there's a clock beside him...


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2009)

Giamatti said:


> Okay, maybe this video is fake, but I don't have a clue, if you look at the guy in the background when he's doing 320 his piece of paper keeps falling over, and it doesn't look sped up. Maybe this has already been shown as a fake or whatever... But...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's a clock beside him...




As technically impressive as it is, it gets pretty unlistenable after 230bpm IMO
I'd like to see the faster tempos slowed down to see if got all the notes accurate or not.


----------



## freepower (Mar 22, 2009)

Herro there.

I don't know if it's stupidly obvious but I am well interested in fast guitar. 

I thought it might be interesting to point out that there's a few players who can play shockingly fast we just haven't been able to track down - Allan Holdsworth, for example, can play shockingly fast, but is unfortunately SO complex that nearly no-one can actually transcribe those runs. 

Secondly, Shawn Lane... eek. I have 4GB of Shawn material and would probably be (after Willjay, obvo) the worst of the Shawnazis - but some of these little bootleg segments need to be seen/heard to be believed. Take a look at his 2 and 1 note-per-string material - Shawn can pull off perfectly clean 1nps legato on a Gibson SG at speeds I can't pick. Just beyond comprehension.

Rusty Cooley really interests me actually - he's got incredibly sick sweeping chops and is about as precise a sweeper as I've heard - and he's got noticably better in the time I've been listening to him (around 5 years, lol) and never seems to be really taxing himself on the ol' sweeps. I'd really love to get him under the magnifying glass sometime.

And Marshall Harrison is a total BEAST. The lines he plays at those speeds are far more complicated than almost any shredder - stealing all kinds of really interesting sequences from Chopin and the like, you need to try his licks to understand WHY they're fucking ridiculous, little finger rolls and tricky movements all over the place that just boggle the mind. Then again, he does have a guitar with an action of around .7mm.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 22, 2009)

I clocked myself at 45 NPS (Notes Per Sunday - Sunday afternoon to be exact!)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

any way of analysing how many notes per second for this guy?

I'd also be interested to see where Frederik Thordendal, Jonas Kjellgren, Jeff Loomis, Vinnie Moore and Vogg come on that list.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Allan get an arbitrary 20nps from me, simply because while I'm sure he can go faster I can't work out his lines and the 20nps is based on a line that seems to be agreed upon. 

Marshall is just monstrous - until you look at what he's doing its so smooth it doesn't actually sound super fast but there's no doubt he's just awesomely quick. 

FP - what tabs have you got for the Shawn stuff? I think I've got my hands on most of them but as something of an Laneophile I would like to get my hands on more if possible


----------



## freepower (Mar 23, 2009)

> FP - what tabs have you got for the Shawn stuff? I think I've got my hands on most of them but as something of an Laneophile I would like to get my hands on more if possible...



I've got loads but they're scattered all over the place and they're from years ago - and a bit rubbish, tbh. I've got the instructional booklet, which contains a few songs and obviously all the exercises.

There was going to be a tab book released but I believe the community got pissy about the idea of paying for it and the author didn't want to release it for free and it got pulled. (IIRC!)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Gah! I've got the instructional booklet natch, I was hoping to score some on 1/2 nps legato as thats the thing that really fries my mind 

If you hadn't heard there's also a Jason Becker book in the offing (there was a thread posted by an MIT attendee who mentioned it) but there's no confirmed publication date sadly.


----------



## freepower (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, I think there's an article out there on his classic licks that shows quite well how he used it within larger lines...

Yep - http://essentialguitarist.co.uk/Features_old/shawn&#37;20lane/feature_shawn_lane_Licks.html

Enjoy. Those licks are pretty mindboggling.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 23, 2009)

freepower said:


> There was going to be a tab book released but I believe the community got pissy about the idea of paying for it and the author didn't want to release it for free and it got pulled. (IIRC!)


Sorta. Jason Macedo had finished the book, which was a compilation of various great Lane performances from his solo years, and was telling the Lane forum about it. One of the administrators joked about buying one copy and freely distributing copies to other forumites, which infuriated Macedo. He refused to release the tabs, and got banned after quite a bit of language abuse towards the admin and other forumites.

He takes this sort of thing a bit too seriously, methinks.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

freepower said:


> Well, I think there's an article out there on his classic licks that shows quite well how he used it within larger lines...
> 
> Yep - The Essential Guitarist - Essential Shawn Lane Licks
> 
> Enjoy. Those licks are pretty mindboggling.



Ah, nice one - thanks fella 



Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Sorta. Jason Macedo had finished the book, which was a compilation of various great Lane performances from his solo years, and was telling the Lane forum about it. One of the administrators joked about buying one copy and freely distributing copies to other forumites, which infuriated Macedo. He refused to release the tabs, and got banned after quite a bit of language abuse towards the admin and other forumites.
> 
> He takes this sort of thing a bit too seriously, methinks.



I think I saw some of this on the Memphis Monster forum and managed to snag one of his files but its only a short transcription of "Get you back" iirc.

Darn shame, he looked to have done a _whole _lot of work.


----------



## freepower (Mar 23, 2009)

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Sorta. Jason Macedo had finished the book, which was a compilation of various great Lane performances from his solo years, and was telling the Lane forum about it. One of the administrators joked about buying one copy and freely distributing copies to other forumites, which infuriated Macedo. He refused to release the tabs, and got banned after quite a bit of language abuse towards the admin and other forumites.
> 
> He takes this sort of thing a bit too seriously, methinks.



Thanks for the info - I kind missed this due to not having net access when this was going on. How are you doing by the way? Long time no see. 


Although I must admit, IIRC I was a bit of a twat to you last time we were chatting. If so, er, sorry.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 23, 2009)

We're all twats from time to time, 'tis all cool. 

As for myself... I've gotten better as a player, that's worth mentioning. Do some clocking. 

Yngtchie | Ultimate-Guitar.Com ("Wank")


----------



## angelophile (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi please clock this playing by marcus paus.
I'm sure he must be at the top of your list.



thanks


----------

